# a story of tastes



## exaltation (Nov 22, 2012)

Two years ago, the University orchestra I was playing in premiered a new piece. I got the distinct flavors of pineapple and mango or some other tropical fruit in my mouth. The visions I saw were of tropic islands and jungles (in my imagination, of course). The visions weren't surprising, I usually see pictures and stories associated with music as I play it. I also usually feel emotions in music.

I have never before or since actually tasted flavors in a musical experience...

Has this ever happened to you?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks like you have synesthesia.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, it has.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a different sense that is activated when I listen to music. For example, when I listen to *Ligeti's* _Atmosphères_ I can distinctly hear cluster chords.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have a different sense that is activated when I listen to music. For example, when I listen to *Ligeti's* _Atmosphères_ I can distinctly hear cluster chords.


We have a poet in the house.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I've heard music that sounds like poo smells, so we can add another of the five senses to the mix!


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

^ canned peas smell like farts to me. First thing that popped into my head, I know it is crass, I'm sorry. 

I'm addicted to the smell of gasoline, nothing like it, almost nothing. Second thought.

I get cold from snow and all too aware of loves lost, brief, or futile while listening to Sibelius, particularly his 6th. Wow, snow and Sibelius who'd of thought, an album cover perhaps?

Someone must of written a poem fitting this music/taste, some clever devil somewhere?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Smelly shorts now and then.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Clovis said:


> ^ canned peas smell like farts to me. First thing that popped into my head, I know it is crass, I'm sorry.
> 
> I'm addicted to the smell of gasoline, nothing like it, almost nothing. Second thought.
> 
> ...


Qualia............


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

^ _Yes Yes_, given my firsts thoughts, this might explain the _love_ things partly... 

Point Taken


----------

